# ISO Bluefish recipe!



## Drummercook (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey!

So, my two friends just caught and file..'d some bluefish in cape cod. They;re coming home today and they want me to cook it. I really wanna impress em'. I was thinking about pairing the fish with cous-cous (with herbs and maybe some sundried tomatos and feta in it) and maybe some roasted vegetables? I have no prior experience to cooking bluefish, so i need some help here . Thanks guys!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 23, 2006)

Here are some idea for bluefish recipes.  With couscous, I would try the Sicilian style, grill the fillet and serve with a chunky tomato sauce with olives, capers, onions and herbs.  Usually this is a recipe for swordfish but I believe it would work with bluefish just as well.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 26, 2006)

I know I'm too late to help you this time around, but just in case you want to keep this on hand for future Bluefish feasts, one of my favorite ways of cooking them is a "Greek-style" recipe my mom always makes.

Just place the filets, skin-side down, on an oiled baking sheet & top with very thinly sliced tomato, generous sprinklings of dried oregano, some fresh ground black pepper, sliced rings of red onion, & a generous amount of crumbled feta cheese.  Finish with a drizzle of olive oil & some fresh lemon juice.  Bake at 450 until fish flakes/is cooked through.

Serve with a nice big Greek salad & your favorite rice dish.

(Any leftover bluefish makes a wonderful salad the next day mixed with a little mayonnaise to bind.)


----------

